# Spamassassin mit sa-learn



## Carsten (16. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mein Spamassassin trainieren.
Dazu würde ich zwei Mailadressen ala ham@ und spam@ einrichten.
Anhand einer Procmail Regel soll dann der entsprechende sa-learn Aufruf stattfinden.

Jetzt zu der eigentlichen Frage:
Wo müssen die Procmail Regeln greifen?
- In den Userverzeichnis _/var/www/www.<domain>.de/user/ham/.UserProcmail.rc_
oder
- in der Procmaildatei vom User admispconfig?
- sonstwo?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Till (17. Apr. 2008)

Das müsstest Du in _/var/www/www.<domain>.de/user/ham/.UserProcmail.rc _machen. 

Damit die Spam und Ham Emails an die Adresse weitergeleitet werden, musst Du ham und spam als email alias dieses Kontos eintragen.


----------

